# Cost of living



## Bulgakov (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi,

I have meet a foreigner living in Pattaya. He told me that he lives with 50,000 Bath a month. He has a beautiful flat which cost him 10,000 Bath, his food costs him 10,000 while he pay 10,000 for medicine. He spend 10,000 Bath on entertainment and he keep 10,000 on emergency. Is there many foreigners living with as little as 50,000 Bath in Thailand? How much would you suggest to live comfortably? I don't have any medical problem but I wonder how much I should put aside for medical. Would an health insurance cover everything? If not, how much should I put aside? How much would an health insurance costs? I am 50 years old.

Thanks,

Bulgakov


----------



## Cer (Aug 20, 2009)

.


----------



## Cer (Aug 20, 2009)

Cer said:


> Answering your question could fill a book
> Most important to take NOW a reliable healthinsurance.Without going into details I believe that the best you can do is to become member of an international insurance company.You have no medical history and your age is still acceptable for LIFETIME coverage.
> 
> Costs of living is completely depending on your lifestyle.
> ...


...........


----------



## Cer (Aug 20, 2009)

[............


----------



## Bulgakov (Mar 22, 2009)

Cer said:


> ...........


Could you tell me how you come up with a number of 100,000 Bath a month? How much cost your health insurance?

Thanks,

Bulgakov


----------



## Cer (Aug 20, 2009)

My health insurance is $ 3600/year
(coverage $ 1.500.000,-/year with $1000,- own risk per sickness)

As far as the other costs concerned (do you also want my pin code ?)
Use your imagination but I can assure that I am not lying,why shoud I ?

Insurances (home-car-health (partner); Road tax-petrol-car maintenance;Papers-internet-supplies-ubc-phone (fixed line and 2 mobiles);Golf (2 persons)-coffee shop;Electricity-water-drink water;Monthly food shoppings;Cloths-shoes;Garbage;Spa;Gifts-Support
Please understand that I not publish details on public forum.


----------



## Acid_Crow (May 11, 2009)

My gf recently signed an insurance in Thailand. It was 32k baht /year. Don't remember the name of the company, but it was an international one with a 'america' in the name if I remember it right.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2009)

Bulgakov said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have meet a foreigner living in Pattaya. He told me that he lives with 50,000 Bath a month. He has a beautiful flat which cost him 10,000 Bath, his food costs him 10,000 while he pay 10,000 for medicine. He spend 10,000 Bath on entertainment and he keep 10,000 on emergency. Is there many foreigners living with as little as 50,000 Bath in Thailand? How much would you suggest to live comfortably? I don't have any medical problem but I wonder how much I should put aside for medical. Would an health insurance cover everything? If not, how much should I put aside? How much would an health insurance costs? I am 50 years old.
> 
> ...


Whenever I stayed in Pattaya, and I have some friends living there, it seems just as expensive for a farrang as the USA where I used to live. When I stay at our house in the North East though I live for nearly nothing on a day by day basis but then I only do that for a short while before heading off somewhere with my wife for work or fun - which then costs the same or more than the USA. Cars, and flying around are more expensive for example. Western food is similar prices, and of course the girls need money for the honey, even a wife costs money anywhere in the world, so a night out can easily clear you of 6,000 Bhatt. Seems to me there is no point living in Pattaya if you want to live cheap. However it is more fun than probably anywhere in Canada if you like girls and beer.


----------

